# Ghost Lavender corn



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, lets see what you corny experts think of this one.
Hypo lav to hypo lav, all the babies have turned out totally stunning, lots of colour, pinks, orangey, just really nice looking snakes, but a few turned out a little plain really, no colour at all. The male hypo lav also bred to a snow corn and they produce some anerys :gasp: didn't expect that one, but anyway, the pair of hypo lavs are related, so she could also be het anery, then these could be ghost lavs ? poor pic, she just won't keep still. Where as the hypo lavs have those really nice ruby eyes, these have blue eyes.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i'd say yes its a ghost lav :2thumb:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I do believe thats my girlie...or at least a sibling to my girlie:lol2:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Very nice mate.
Looks like the one I got, also from a hypo lav / hypo lav breeding.
you can see mine Here for comparison. ( The one on the left in the photo)
Well done, you don't see these often.
Stephen


----------

